# Hello from Texas



## gau-8 (Sep 30, 2010)

Greetings,

I'm a pilot, sailor, shooter and history buff living in Texas. I was never in the _military_ but I did serve as a fighter pilot in the USAF 8) 
I now fly a corporate jets mostly in the Western Hemisphere. 

Looking forward to learning about this site.

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard Bill!


----------



## seesul (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic8)
Where´re you from? Got friends in Dallas and San Antonio...
Which kind of fighters did you fly during your service?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 30, 2010)

G'day Bill, greetings from the land 'down under', nice to have join us.


----------



## Geedee (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Bill, welcome to the family


----------



## imalko (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## marshall (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome, greetings from Poland.

How it's possible to serve as a fighter pilot in USAF but never be in military?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 30, 2010)

Gday Bill welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's a good ol Texas welcome from Big D (Dallas)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2010)

gau-8 said:


> I was never in the _military_ but I did serve as a fighter pilot in the USAF 8)
> 
> Bill



1. Welcome

2. How is that possible?


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome!

Adler, the USAF does hire civilian pilots for flight testing, But I guess it does come down to being in the right place at the right time. I know there was quite a few civilian test pilots out at Edwards when I was stationed there.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2010)

beaupower32 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Adler, the USAF does hire civilian pilots for flight testing, But I guess it does come down to being in the right place at the right time. I know there was quite a few civilian test pilots out at Edwards when I was stationed there.



We also have civilian pilots for flight testing in the US Army. I am only asking how he served as a "*fighter pilot in the USAF*" but did not serve in the military.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 30, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We also have civilian pilots for flight testing in the US Army. I am only asking how he served as a "*fighter pilot in the USAF*" but did not serve in the military.



Ah, I see what your asking now. Good question, I would like to know the answer myself.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 30, 2010)

We shall see...


----------



## ccheese (Sep 30, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> We shall see...



I'd like an answer too....

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 30, 2010)

Must be a one hit wonder!!!!!


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 1, 2010)

Welcome Bill! Great site, great people and lots of knowledge here.


----------



## BikerBabe (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Bill, and welcome from me here in Denmark. 

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 2, 2010)

Howdy! Welcome aboard from somewhere jammed between Dallas and Fort Worth!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess we will never know huh?


----------

